# How to remove previous waxes and sealants both inside and out?



## SteveDunn (Jun 9, 2014)

I've ordered some gtechniq C4 for trim (inside and out) and some C1 and C2v3 for the outside.

I've used some AutoGlym products in the past, like their polish and sealant for the outside and their interior cleaner.

How do I get rid of all traces of these? I've ordered some AutoFinesse hard-prep for the outside. Do you think this'll be enough? I've heard about Isopropyl (however it's spelt) diluted down; will I need this too? I've no idea what to use to get rid of everything on the inside (Isopropyl again, or can I use hard-prep on the insude too)?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

C4 for the inside? Gtechniq Matte Dash is what you want. As for removing waxes, Gtechniq Panel Wipe is excellent, Meguiars Paint Cleaner from Halfords will do a good job.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Fair liquid will strip everything off only time you use it


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> Fair liquid will strip everything off only time you use it


This has always been the subject of much debate, you are much better using a product that was intended for the task. A dedicated paint cleanser will provide the ideal surface for the LSP, no harm in using Panel Wipe after so as to get the best bond/durability out of the sealant or wax.


----------



## paddyred (Jan 4, 2014)

Clean ocd said:


> Fair liquid will strip everything off only time you use it


+1 Fairy liquid. That's what I do. Exact reason you don't use it normally is because it strips off all waxes so its perfect for these situations. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I guess I would use a polish to get the paint nice and shiny first and this will remove any was or sealant and then something to remove the polishing oils eg panel wipe, IPA etc

Not convinced on the use of dish washing liquid. Bilt Hamber show how their Finis wax is not removed by dish washing liquid. As I understand it, the use of things like Fairy came from Zaino where it was used as a final wash after all the other processes were completed eg polishing.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I thought dish washing liquid had some sort of fine abrasives in it to help cut through grease etc??


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

paddyred said:


> +1 Fairy liquid. That's what I do. Exact reason you don't use it normally is because it strips off all waxes so its perfect for these situations. :thumb:


It only masked them..fairy liquid wont remove waxs...:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

G3 BodyPrep Shampoo is really good. I have used it on a few cars and it leaves the paintwork squeaky clean with no water beading / sheeting at all.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

A mild polish is the only way of guaranteeing you're removing everything. I've not found a paint safe product that removes all traces of wax in one hit.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

maybe a high-pH snow foam or shampoo?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

+1 for G3 body shop 
Left nothing on mine last week


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Cg citrus wash. Car pro iron x snow foam could work also


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Use a water spot remover to prep bad trim. Have you seen a wiper cowl that is whitish/grey from calcium deposits? A water spot remover was made to remove these impurities. It will turn the plastic black, but won't last and that's why you need a trim protectant.


----------



## JayA3sline (Jul 22, 2012)

Farecla G3 detox - replace your soap in the buckets with this product to get rid of previous coatings.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

JayA3sline said:


> Farecla G3 detox - replace your soap in the buckets with this product to get rid of previous coatings.


It has now been renamed to "BodyPrep Shampoo", but it's exactly the same product as G3 Detox.

Dead easy to use and really effective.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Would someone please explain how a product that you can safely dip your hand into magically removes strongly bonded sealants like cross linked polymers? It seems to me that arguments for the effectiveness of fairy liquid or Farcela G3 Body Prep defy basic common sense. You can impede sheeting and beading simply by leaving a residue on the surface.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

LostHighway said:


> Would someone please explain how a product that you can safely dip your hand into magically removes strongly bonded sealants like cross linked polymers? It seems to me that arguments for the effectiveness of fairy liquid or Farcela G3 Body Prep defy basic common sense. You can impede sheeting and beading simply by leaving a residue on the surface.


 I cant explain the chemistry, nor can i make any argument for Fairy Washing up liquid.

However, G3 BodyPrep is designed and intended to remove all existing LSP's and that is very much what it appears to do on the occasions that i have used it.

So i do believe G3's claims for it.


----------

